# RIP Echo <3



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

RIP Echo!!! Run Free!!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, sweet Echo. Play hard at the Bridge.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I bet Echo is at the bridge waiting patiently for her people so that everyone (doggy and human alike) can be together again one day!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your family, especially your mom!!!

RIP Echo.......


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Echo. Thanks for sharing her story. I was so touched to read you and your sister were there with your mom when it was time to say good-bye to Echo. Thoughts are with you and your family as you grieve. RIP sweet Echo!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My deepest condolences to you and especially to your mom. I know how hard is to lose a heart dog. It takes long time to heal.
Rest in peace sweet Echo.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

My condolences to you, your mother and all who loved Echo. She was lucky to have been so loved. I bet she was a very happy dog right to the end.


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

Im so sorry for your familys loss, it sounds like Echo was an amazing friend!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwww, I'm so sorry. Echo sounds like a very special, wonderful furkid. 

Please give our sympathy to your mom and family. I'm sure Echo is picking the leaves out of the water that runs under The Bridge.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences to you all. I hope that very quickly the good memories with Echo will overtake the sadness your mom feels in her heart. It is indeed so hard to lose a heart dog but we are so fortunate in that we had one. Sending strength.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sleep softly sweet Echo. 

She sounds like she was a very special, and much loved dog. I am sorry for your loss


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Mom's sweet Echo. Godspeed.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a beautiful girl Echo was. I am so sorry for your mom's loss (and the family's loss, too). It's so hard to lose our pups.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

RIP beautiful girl. So sorry for your loss<3


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Echo was gorgeous - it's always so hard losing a pet that's so much a part of the family.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Echo was a sweet dog and her cleaning the leaves out of the pool is so funny. Hugs to you and your Mom.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

awwww.  RIP Beautiful Echo. Find My Frazier and have a romp. Godspeed.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Echo was so lucky to have a loving home and perfect life. It is so hard when they are no longer there physically but they are always in your Heart.
Peace be with you and your family. Give your Mom Hugs from NJ.
RIP Echo....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in Peace*

Rest in Peace, Echo!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I always loved reading about Echo and seeing her pictures on your blog. My heart breaks for your whole family. It was a year ago last Friday that Bart's mom and dad had to put down Lica, who had been the boys' dog. 

I guess my best advice is to not close yourself off from getting another dog eventually. I think that makes the hurt worse, because though another pup can never take Echo's place, it's difficult to remain sad when there's the personality of a golden or a lab in your midst.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your familys loss of Echo. I'm sure that she will be finding lots of leaves to get out of ponds at the bridge

Run Free and sleep softly Echo


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Echo. You can tell she was well loved. Hugs to you, your mom and family.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you all so much! I know my mom will love this thread! In fact I know she will print it out and put it with Echo's ashes as she did with the thread I started for Madison <3. My mom and step-dad are going to Hawaii for a couple of weeks in January, and we are hoping they will welcome another dog into their home at that time. We know it will be an older dog, and my mom has shown interest in perhaps becoming a foster home for seniors. If anyone has any information to share with my mom, I know she would love it.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

RIP sweet Echo.

My Happy also had to be put to sleep when he did not recover from vestibular sindrome, hugs to your Mom.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Echo. She was such a beautiful girl, I know she was loved by many and will be greatly missed.

Godspeed sweet Echo.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So sad Echo had to leave. 

Sleep well girl. 

Hugs to all her family xx


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your families loss. Echo sounds like a great girl. The story of the leaves just made me smile. May happy memories like that help yall to heal alittle. Run free sweet Echo may you be getting all the leaves out of the pools at the bridge.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

So sorry for your loss!! Echo looks like a real sweetheart.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Echo was gorgeous. Im so sorry for your loss....especially to your Mom. Its so hard to lose a beloved pet....please give your Mom a hug from me. RIP Echo


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very sorry to read about the passing of your Mom's special girl, Echo. I can tell she was a rare treasure. RIP dear girl!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Run free at the bridge, sweet Echo.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss...RIP Echo


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I sent this thread to my mom and it obviously moved her to tears (not very difficult these days!) she thanks you all very much for your kind words, it really helps!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi this is Melissa's mom. I wanted to thank all of you for your kind words when Echo passed. They really did help. 

Thanks to Melissa and Andy's dad Danny, we are beginning a new adventure starting this Saturday with Buddy. I think Echo would be very happy to see me smiling again. I hope to post some pictures next week so you can all get to know this super little puppy. 

Danny you rock!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I know Echo will be thrilled for you all to share your love with another pupper. I'll be looking forward to pictures and watching him grow up. SO glad you've joined us.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Echo sweet girl. We still miss you and think about you every day. The dog gang isn't the same without you and we wish you were still here. I hope you and Maddie are snuggling together every night and playing like puppies all day. Love you very much. Your mom Laura


----------

